# New Raceway to Northeast Florida: a Steve Ogilvie 153' Hillclimb.



## killerbee (Feb 14, 2007)

[/CENTER][/INDENT][/COLOR][/B]OLOR="Red"][/COLOR]


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Wtf????


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Pardon Johnny's editing.

*Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* will be opening in Jacksonville, Florida in the next few weeks. We're just finishing up the build-out and going through the tedious inspection process. The address is 9735-15 Old St. Augustine Road.

The Raceway will cater to 1/32 and 1/24 racers with two tracks in the beginning and, in the very near future, a Drag Strip will be added to the fun.

The Hillclimb that Johnny referenced has a rich history. It's a 153' high-speed version that's quite deceptive --- it's easy to learn, but challenging to go fast on. The track was built in Canada (proudly written on each section) and we know that it spent part of its early life in Ohio and Michigan. At one time, the track was Ron Hershman's preferred test track. In the late '90's, *Les Newman* purchased the track and moved it to Tampa, Florida where it was successfully operated for seven years. While at *Slot Car Raceway - Tampa Bay*, the track was chosen to host the *Inaugural AMSRA Nats* in March 2004. In 2006, *Buddy Houser* purchased the track and moved it to Jacksonville when he opened *Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies*. In 2008, *Austin Latham* purchased the track and added it to his 1/32 track at *Phoenix Raceway* where it was reconditioned and used until November 2009.

The second track is The Ogilvie 69. This track is a challenging flat-track that was designed by *Greg Walker* at *The Race Place* in Holly Hill, Florida. As the track's name suggests, it was the 69th track built by Steve Ogilvie. The track was at The Race Place for many years until *Mike Shaw* obtained it and moved it to *Slot Car Raceway - Tampa Bay* in 2002 or 2003. The track features Magnatech braid and will be primarily used for 1/32 racing at its new home in Jacksonville.

We hope to be able to announce a Grand Opening date in the near future. There are a bunch of great racers in Jacksonville and we're looking forward to providing them with a Raceway where they will feel welcome and will be proud to race.


----------

